# How can i get rid of Pee smell



## jbird6989 (Dec 19, 2013)

I was gone for a week and my puppy sitter didn't do a real good job taking care of Maximus. I came home to find poo on the wall, his bed was trashed and my bathroom smells like pee really really bad. I cleaned the floors with Lysol all purpose cleaner, used my swifer, tried airing out the bathroom with a fan and an open window, and lit candles. Still smells like pee. Anyone know of something to get ride of the smell. My wife is pregnant so maybe something that doesn't have a strong smell.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You need an enzyme killer. Enzymes, ureic acid, ammonia, etc are what causes pee to smell the way it does.

If you don't get the enzymes the smell will never leave. All of the foo-foo potpourri, candles, and room freshener in the world won't take the pee smell out of anything.

I forget the brand I used when Lisl had an accident but it worked quite well. It's been almost a year since I've used it, but someone here will remember a brand.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep look for a urine remover with enzymes to permanently remove smell. Most general cleaners such as vinegar and water or bleach etc only remove the water soluble components of urine (urea and urochrome) but leave behind the non-soluble uric acid crystals that retain the urine stain and strong urine odour. Any humidity or dampness will trigger the dormant crystals bringing back the urine smell. Most pet supply outlets sell these.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Shop Pet Supplies for Dog Cat Care - Nature's Miracle

Works great!


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

I second David! Stuff works great! A word if caution: they also make a liquid that ENCOURAGES your puppy to pee...so it smells like urine....in a very similar bottle. Imagine how that worked out when my daughter "cleaned up" with the "go potty here" bottle?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

odo ban and nature's miracle or simple solution


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> odo ban and nature's miracle or simple solution



I use odoban and natures miracle too. First I clean area really well with natures miracle (enzyme cleaner) then go over it with the odo ban. 
Works on dog vomit too


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

ladyb said:


> I second David! Stuff works great! A word if caution: they also make a liquid that ENCOURAGES your puppy to pee...so it smells like urine....in a very similar bottle. Imagine how that worked out when my daughter "cleaned up" with the "go potty here" bottle?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lol so funny


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I soak with vinegar, then make a baking soda paste. Let it dry and vacuum it up

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

White vinegar and water or Nature's Miracle. 

Lysol is nasty stuff full of chemicals--not good for your wife, you or your dog!


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

I've used Nature's Miracle to clean even old urine spots in carpet. I've also had good luck with ZorbX (odor remover) to kill any lingering odor right away. You can buy it at Lowes.


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

I have always used 3 parts peroxide to 1 part vinegar in a spray bottle. And if I am out of peroxide I just use vinegar and water. The peroxide/vinegar mix works great on stains in carpet and the smell. I let it set for about 10 mins on the stain and then use paper towels to sop it up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

DaniRo said:


> I have always used 3 parts peroxide to 1 part vinegar in a spray bottle. And if I am out of peroxide I just use vinegar and water. The peroxide/vinegar mix works great on stains in carpet and the smell. I let it set for about 10 mins on the stain and then use paper towels to sop it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do this too but instead of vinegar, I use listerine (the blue kind).

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## John son (Oct 2, 2019)

*Best Pet stain remover*

Best solution for *pet stain remover* that is _BISSELL Pet Power Shot Oxy for Carpet & Rugs_


----------

